# Mate EMT to NPS/NPT Pipe Threads?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I have an security camera mount (aluminum pipe) that the manufacturer states "will work with NPS or NPT threads", but it is really tight when attempting to mate with standard steel plumbing pipe.


Ayuh,.... It sounds like the threads on this piece are boogered up,...

Chase 'em with an appropriate die, 'n it oughta be good as new,....


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

NPT threads are tapered and I believe NPs threads are straight- sounds like your tapered pipe threads are getting tight


----------



## Power- (Jun 15, 2015)

Your camera mount is likely threaded for an electrical 1/2" fitting. Electrical 1/2" fittings thread into mechanical 1/2" fittings too.....they are both NPT. Tapered? Yes.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Zeigh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to mate EMT and NPS/NPT pipe threads?
> 
> ...



keep in mind that pipe sizes refer to inside diameter, and many trades use the same inside diameter, but the wall thickness would differ


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> keep in mind that pipe sizes refer to inside diameter, and many trades use the same inside diameter, but the wall thickness would differ


Ayuh,.... While that is in fact true,....

1/2" tapered pipe thread, is still 1/2" tapered pipe thread regardless the thickness of the pipe,...

'n in My experience, 1/2" tapered pipe thread used in electrical stuff is the same 1/2" tapered pipe thread used in plumbin',...


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... While that is in fact true,....
> 
> 1/2" tapered pipe thread, is still 1/2" tapered pipe thread regardless the thickness of the pipe,...
> 
> 'n in My experience, 1/2" tapered pipe thread used in electrical stuff is the same 1/2" tapered pipe thread used in plumbin',...


But there ARE differences - 1/2" EMT outside diameter is MUCH smaller than say, PVC Coated Rigid 1/2"... just assumed there to be a slight difference between trades...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> But there ARE differences - *1/2" EMT outside diameter is MUCH smaller than say*, PVC Coated Rigid 1/2"... just assumed there to be a slight difference between trades...


Ayuh,... 1/2" Emt is so thin, ya use a connector adapter for 1/2" pipe threads,...
The tubin' itself isn't threaded,...


----------

